# Trung tâm xử lý sự cố > Hỏi-Đáp về Mạng|Bảo Mật|Virus... >  Giúp mình xóa vĩnh viễn các add by savepass, info, null...... trên firefox, google chrom...

## nguyenvanan91

tình hình là em rất bực mình với các add by... này. mình đã xóa trong registry và xóa các add in trong các trình duyệt, tắt các add trong task manager....mình đã dùng đủ mọi cách nhưng mỗi lần vào google tìm kiếm và vô web là nó cứ hiện ra rất khó chịu. bạn nào biết cách xóa triệt để các add này không giúp mình với. thanks

----------

